# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  ساخت تایمر در یونیتی که بعد از خروج نرم افزار هم کار کنه

## Mohammad.J.Fathi

سلام بر اعضای محترم انجمن.

من با یونیتی و سی شارپ یه بازی اندروید ساختم یه تایمر گذاشتم که هر 30 دقیقه به کاربر سکه میده من میخوام مثل بازی کلش وقتی از بازی بیرون هم میای تایمر متوقف نشه باید چیکار کنم؟ لطفا با کد بگید.

 و چطوری باید یونیتی رو به دیتابیس SQL Server وصل کرد؟

----------


## mr.sirwan

قبلا هم این سوال رو پرسیده بودین و بهتون جواب داده شد تاپیک قبلی

----------


## Mohammad.J.Fathi

> قبلا هم این سوال رو پرسیده بودین و بهتون جواب داده شد تاپیک قبلی


این تو Visual Stdio هستش و تو یونیتی نمیشه وارد Properties بازی شد

----------


## Mohammad.J.Fathi

من با اضافه کردن Settings از طریق مسیر زیر تونستم این مشکلو حل کنم به هر حال ممنون.

کلیک راست بر روی پروژه ی سی شارپ سپس گزینه ی Add و سپس Add Items و با اضافه کردن Settings تونستم زمانو تو ستینگ ذخیره کنم.

----------

